# Head unit kits for 200sx



## sercool (Feb 26, 2004)

What's a good head unit kit for the 200sx? The head unit I have installs fine without a kit, but the face sticks out a bit without the kit.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

The kit I have in my 96 sentra is a metra kit. It eliminates the lower pocket but has a slot that you can put a 1/4 din EQ in. If you have no EQ theres a block off plate for that spot. My deck sits very flush. And the kit does not get in the way of motorized face of my Eclpise head unit. 
Metra in my opinion has always made the best install kits. They have improved their products alot in the past few years. I can remember back when I started installing, having kits that the mounting tabs would break off if you looked at them wrong. 
so thats my recomendation.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i didn't even know they made them for b14's. whats funny is that my 50 dollar extreme sound h/u from wall mart set flush with my dash while my 550 dollar deh860mp faceplate sticks out because its so darn thick but oh well


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

It has nothing to do with quality of the headunit, it's where they locate the mounting holes in relation to the front of the unit.


----------



## sercool (Feb 26, 2004)

Binger, did you still have to trim the factory panel to get the outer trim to fit that snaps on around the faceplate?


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

no. mine fit with no problem. It just depends on your headunit. some have bigger trim pices than others, and some motorized faces may interfere, just trim accodingly.


----------

